# Laptop suddenly says connected with limited access to wifi



## Heatherfly (Nov 20, 2011)

I use a laptop and recently the wifi has stopped working for me. I can still connect completely but it says with "limited access," which results in me being unable to access the internet at all. The rest of the computers in the house work fine on the wifi and I double-checked the securtiy settings (WAP2 and all that) and it seems fine. What can I do? Tethering to my phone allows me to get on the internet and the computer connects successfully, but no websites will load whatsoever.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults: *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults: *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Heatherfly (Nov 20, 2011)

Okay, I did this. There was no change to the issue.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Click Start.

In the search bar type *devmgmt.msc* and hit Enter.

Click the + next to the pane *Network Adapters* so it expands, showing all installed hardware.

Take a screenshot of this window and attach the file in your next post.

_To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here._

_If you have no internet connection on the problem PC, transferring the screenshot via flashdrive or CD to a working computer is possible. If this is not practical for you, a detailed listing of the requested information will suffice, along with reports of any ! ? or X's next to the entries._

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, what is the make, model, and running operating system of the problem PC?


----------



## Heatherfly (Nov 20, 2011)

Okay, here it is:


----------



## jackryan130 (Nov 21, 2011)

what OS did you have in your machine?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Is the laptop able to connect in Safe Mode With Networking?

*How to Access Safe Mode With Networking*

While the computer is turning on, tap *F8* repeatedly until a black screen with white text appears. Using your arrow keys highlight the option *Safe Mode With Networking* and hit Enter.

_Note: If you're using Windows XP, connect to your modem or router with an Ethernet cable, then follow these directions._


----------



## Heatherfly (Nov 20, 2011)

I tried using Safe Mode with Networking and it still didn't work. I'm running Windows Vista.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

*How to Re-seat a Laptop's Network Adapter*

Turn off the computer and unplug everything including the battery.

Look on the bottom for a small 'access door' that has 1 or 2 screws. Remove it carefully. It will be for either RAM or Wireless. You can recognize the wireless card because it has 2 wires attached to it (usually 1 black 1 white) whereas RAM is just 2 rectangular boards.

Carefully press the release clips on either side and it will pop up.

Gently pull it back slightly and press it back into the connector evenly.

Press it back into place (reverse of how it popped out) and replace the access door.


----------

